# Western joystick controller straight blade 56369 6 pin



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I have two spares that have been used like spares, both controllers are clean and work as they should. Since I have made the move to v plows I dont need 5 extra spare controllers. bracket not included.

$125 shipped each


----------



## kien639 (Apr 23, 2018)

Are these still available?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Considering it was over a year ago that he posted I would guess no?

If you need one, I have one I can part with if the OP does not in fact still have them for sale.


----------



## kien639 (Apr 23, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Considering it was over a year ago that he posted I would guess no?
> 
> If you need one, I have one I can part with if the OP does not in fact still have them for sale.


Same thing? Does it work? How much you looking for?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kien639 said:


> Same thing? Does it work? How much you looking for?


Same thing, it works, it is brand new in the box.

I would sell it for the same $125.


----------



## kien639 (Apr 23, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Same thing, it works, it is brand new in the box.
> 
> I would sell it for the same $125.


I'll take it. What would you prefer, personal check, cashiers check, money order?
My email is [email protected]


----------

